# Freestyle Libre sensor allergies



## Alicia López (May 18, 2018)

Hi everyone!

My name is Aly, I'm from Spain and was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes in 2011. I'm using the GCM with the sensor of Abbott and the Nightrider of Ambrosia from around 2 years ago. It's been a nice change of scenery. The main problem with this device is the allergic reaction. Not to me luckily but for several kids from my asociation. They've tried lost of things and nothings seems to help them. So they had to give it up. Going back to the finger picks and the unknowledge. Do you have further information on that matter? Could anyone please told me how I can help them? Thank you in advance for your time! Happy weekend


----------



## Diabetes UK (May 18, 2018)

Hi Aly, welcome to the forum and happy weekend to you too! Glad to hear that the CGM is working well for you. That must be so disappointing for many children to find that they cannot use the technology. Can I confirm - is this an allergic reaction to the adhesive on the sensor?
I have not heard of this before but can see if it is something we are aware of at Diabetes UK and whether there is any possible solution?  Hopefully, if anyone else on here has experience with allergies to the sensor, they can come along shortly and offer some more direct insight.


----------



## Alicia López (May 18, 2018)

Hi! yes it is an allergic contact dermatitis caused by isobornyl acrylate inFreestyle Libre. From our asociation we are trying to help to find a suitable treatment for those little ones that are struggling with that allergic reaction. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Spireite72 (May 18, 2018)

Could they not make the sensor as part of an arm band or Velcro strap for people with allergies to the stick plaster I’m new and not sure if that would work. Just seems an easy fix if it can be done.


----------



## Diabetes UK (May 18, 2018)

We don't have any guidance at the moment I'm afraid, but I have raised it as something for us to look into.
For now. perhaps you may find this article about skin allergies with glucose monitors helpful? https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4764227/


----------



## Alicia López (May 18, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> Could they not make the sensor as part of an arm band or Velcro strap for people with allergies to the stick plaster I’m new and not sure if that would work. Just seems an easy fix if it can be done.


That would work but they don't want to invest in anything.


----------



## Alicia López (May 18, 2018)

Hannah DUK said:


> We don't have any guidance at the moment I'm afraid, but I have raised it as something for us to look into.
> For now. perhaps you may find this article about skin allergies with glucose monitors helpful? https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4764227/


I got it from the internet but the child I'm concerned about didn't get a good outcome of that treatment. So we are trying to gather information for other countries. Thank you for your help! If you need anything from Spain I'm here to help!


----------



## christophe (May 19, 2018)

My libre sensors don't cause any problems personally but I have been reading a lot on the libre users Facebook pages.. most of the issues seem to be around the adhesive not being strong enough. I was thinking.. and I don't know if such a thing exists in a form that is medically sound..a thin layer of double-sided tape. One side to adhere to the skin and the other side to allow an adhesive to adhesive contact with the sensor, giving a barrier between the skin and sensor and increased adhesion. 
As I said, this doesn't affect me so I have been lazy and didn't pursue the idea.. maybe someone knows someone who can provide the material?


----------



## Maged (Nov 17, 2020)

#Libra freestyle allergy allergies is now the past. You dont need to wory about it, just get some hayfever nose spray, spray at the location you apply the sensor and wait for it to dry, then put the sensor on and no allergy. Hip hip hooray


----------

